# University is not in Anabin



## Geneva Oliver

Hello Everyone!

I am checking also the option of applying for a jobseeker's visa. I would like to ask if any of you experienced to check in the portal that your school or university is not listed there? I am a graduate of a 4 yr course and my University told me that our Institution should be listed. Since I do not see it listed in anabin, I plan on having ny Diploma or Certificate verified by them. I was told that anabin should not be meant to be exhaustive. 

Did anyone of you checked anabin and your school wasnt listed but after verifying by them (pay 200euro), your university comes verified? 

Thanks a lot!


----------

